# Mixing it up!!



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I wanted to mix it up a little, the barrel is Antler, Cocobolo, Maple Burl & the exhaust is Macasar Ebony & Maple Burl any critiques are welcome.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looking good!

I think one of the etched bands would have maybe looked better, nothing wrong with this band but I really like those etched ones

like the bottom one in your pic here


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

I`m not an expert by any means but Very Nice.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*very nice.......*


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I'ma likin'!!

Let me know if it needs a new home, Amigo!! 

I'm still tryin' to work in a greenhead hunt but I have to go to Thailand in a couple of weeks so we might have to push it back just a bit.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

That is awsome.

Good work!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Robert, that is just BEAUTIFUL. Absolutely georgeous. As Bill said, one of your fancy bands would look great also. That maple burl, looks WOW.

wtc3, hope your trip goes as good as all three of mine went in 09. I believe you will enjoy it. It is winter over there though, it should be highs in the 80s and .low 70s at night. Brrrrrrrrr.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Slip- I haven't had a chance to get back with you but I sure appreciate all the info. yove given me. I've done a little reading on the interwebs and I think I'll enjoy it. They're talking about pushing it back until June so I might miss the brutal winter!! lol

Robert- I'll try to swing by later in the week.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you For the nice comments guys!! I agree on the band also!! 
WT give me a shout, i will be around in the afternoons all week.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

wtc3 said:


> Slip- I haven't had a chance to get back with you but I sure appreciate all the info. yove given me. I've done a little reading on the interwebs and I think I'll enjoy it. They're talking about pushing it back until June so I might miss the brutal winter!! lol
> 
> Robert- I'll try to swing by later in the week.


don't want to hijack this thread, but June is a nice time over there. It is the start of the rainy season and it rains almost every day but not for long. Small thunderstorms build and drop it's rain and stops. It gets hot (about like here) and steamy but everything looks better than in December. The plants turn green and the rain washes off the dust. In December and January, everything is brown and dusty due to no rain for so long of a time. Notice no wood is used most anywhere even the utility poles is concrete because the termites are terrible over there from what I was told. The fruit is also ripe there in June which they have some good fruits that we just don't get here and most if very good. Try some. Watch the durian, it stinks to high heaven but I tried a taste and wasn't as bad as it smelt. Again, June is a better time than December. The water is not as nice of a color off the beach as in December, but little muddy right off the beach but can see the blue water vs in December, the blue water is right off of the beach.

Sorry Robert, but I must say, again, that call is one of my favorite you have made and loved many of them. Makes me want to see it in person for sure. It is gorgeous.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

slip knot said:


> Sorry Robert, but I must say, again, that call is one of my favorite you have made and loved many of them. Makes me want to see it in person for sure. It is gorgeous.


I've got a real beauty from him and I'm really diggin' this one!! It is SHARP!! Might see if we can do a little horse tradin' :biggrin:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I'll raise your horse with a horse and a pig for it, lol.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry Guys, this one is gone like yesterday.. I actually have quite a few orders, i guess everyone is looking at christmas gifts.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

That's even better!! Glad to hear business is good!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

It will be a prize collection for sure.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Guys!! I need to get my stash of Black Walnut sliced up into blanks, i hope it has as nice a grain pattern and spalting as your vase Dale!!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm sure it will, but it is only on the outer light wood portions of the wood and is closed to being a little too dry on the white wood. The dark area should was solid as a rock and I mean rock.
Hurry up, I can't wait to see some more of these fine specimins


----------

